# Which type has the most social anxiety? type 6 maybe?



## iMaven (Jan 14, 2011)

I know the instinctual variants affect the individual cases hugely, but i'm J/w if anyone else has an idea.

I assume primary 4s have a lot of problems with "social anxiety".
But i've read over posts (from different forums not related to personality) that weren't written by a type 4 and sound much more frantic. 
i think type 4,9, and 5 would have social anxiety. but i feel as if type 6 would have the worst time with social anxiety.


any thoughts?


----------



## Beta Male (Feb 3, 2011)

Six can have anxiety bad. However, for sixes, it could just be anxiety about everything. Sixes could seek out social structures in order to ease their anxiety about everything else. Sixes can be really successful, socially. The natural ambiversion I feel might give sixes a slight leg up on the withdrawn types, but it also might not. It is something best taken on a case by case basis, but if we're going for generalizations, I would (hesitatingly) guess that sixes are likely the most anxious people overall but not the most socially anxious.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

All types can have social anxiety of any degree. It's just that different types tend to manifest their anxiety differently.

(I'm not just saying this, I truly believe that mental disorders _are not_ limited at all by type.)


----------



## iMaven (Jan 14, 2011)

Paradigm said:


> All types can have social anxiety of any degree. It's just that different types tend to manifest their anxiety differently.
> 
> (I'm not just saying this, I truly believe that mental disorders _are not_ limited at all by type.)


i disagree with the last tidbit...
other type are going to be more inclined to exhibit different patterns.
maybe ppl with different types can experience bipolar disorder but they also classify BD in many ways.. so the different types probably account for the minor differences in macro conditions they create.

I think the assertive types are less prone to social anxiety, however. and the withdrawn more prone.
but that's just a passing thought.


my gf has never had problems with "social" anxiety but she's went through a lot more than I have and dropped into the same health levels as I have.
as she became less healthy, she merged herself more into the group. she didn't begin "over analyzing " every situation and think herself into anxiety. this seems to be common with a lot of people. this seems to be a type 6 thing.


I agree that it's manifested in a different way, but i still think a couple of the types will be more prone to social anxiety especially when compared to a sx 2.



Beta Male said:


> Six can have anxiety bad. However, for sixes, it could just be anxiety about everything. Sixes could seek out social structures in order to ease their anxiety about everything else. Sixes can be really successful, socially. The natural ambiversion I feel might give sixes a slight leg up on the withdrawn types, but it also might not. It is something best taken on a case by case basis, *but if we're going for generalizations, I would (hesitatingly) guess that sixes are likely the most anxious people overall but not the most socially anxious.*


I think this is the answer I was looking for. I do think 6s would be the most anxious people overall. though, yes, best solved case by case.
I almost think type 5s or 4w5s would have the most social anxiety.


I wonder what the anxiety is like for the different instinctual variants , as well.
would so/sp be more inclined? does it depend on the enneagram it's coupled with?
i would think sx/sp and sp/sx would have the hardest time.. i honestly think if i knew more people well enough (types/instinctual variants) these answers would begin to reveal themselves..
typing in person is very beneficial with friends.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

iMaven said:


> i disagree with the last tidbit...
> other type are going to be more inclined to exhibit different patterns.
> maybe ppl with different types can experience bipolar disorder but they also classify BD in many ways.. so the different types probably account for the minor differences in macro conditions they create.


That's what I meant, yes. You'll notice I said "limited" not "prone" :wink: For example, something like OCD is probably more prone to develop in 1s and 6s, but I don't think it's impossible for 3s or 7s (or any other type) to get it either. But I do think that severity isn't related.

Your original post made it sound as if only the withdrawns would ever get SA, which I thought was inaccurate. I have undoubtable SA and I'm a 6.

I guess the types _prone to_ SA would be 4-5-6-9. It's just that having SA doesn't make you one of those, like how having depression doesn't make you a 4 or having OCD doesn't make you a 1.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

This article http://www.enneagramdimensions.net/articles/on_the_nature_of_subtypes.pdf says type 1s are quite prone to anxiety, especially sp/sx (scroll down to page 21).


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

iMaven said:


> I know the instinctual variants affect the individual cases hugely, but i'm J/w if anyone else has an idea.
> 
> I assume primary 4s have a lot of problems with "social anxiety".
> But i've read over posts (from different forums not related to personality) that weren't written by a type 4 and sound much more frantic.
> ...


I have a specific* social anxiety* concerning* teenagers*.

Teenagers scare the living shit out of me 






Other then that not really <.< nothing scares me as much as that. Being in a social environment is very very very very frightening.

I would rather fight crocodiles then be in a group of teenagers......*crawls into the corner and grows mushrooms...then gets hungry, eats them and goes off to lala land*.


----------



## akmcarpenoctem (Nov 29, 2011)

My boyfriend and I were just discussing his social anxiety last night...and he is most definitely a 6w5. I don't think I've met anyone more socially afraid than he is...but I do believe it is a case-by-case basis, and sort of dependent on the variants.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I thought my social anxiety was a problem, but compared to other people's...mine is very mild. I'm social variant however and having it makes sense to me ( think variant has an influence).


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't think it's type-related, but it can manifest differently in different types. It might be most visible in 6's or 2's because they are people-oriented, even if introverted. A 3, 7, or 8 might hide their social anxiety, and a 4, 5, or 9 might just be withdrawn, not anxious. I think it's actually common for SO-firsts to have social anxiety because they care a lot about how they appear to others.


----------



## Genelez (Feb 23, 2012)

Not type related.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

I think 1s and 6s are both prone to anxiety generally, and it may be social. If the 1 thinks that it is "good" to be sociable, they will stress over every detail of getting it right, and, I would think, act similarly to a SO 4 ("shame"). I know two 1s who behave this way. 

I actually suspect that 4s are prone to all types of anxiety as well, though it is more likely to be social. They feel they are deficient, missing something, and this may be in any area.


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm inclined to agree with folks that say anxieties/social anxiety isn't necessarily restricted to specific types.

My partner is a 6w7 (not sure of stacking) and I don't think he really has any social anxiety. He has lots of _other _anxieties, but not socially.

I'm also withdrawn, and in the past dealt with some social anxiety, but overall I don't find social situations cause too much anxiety anymore - it's more that in social situations I would _usually_ rather be at home. 

My brother is a 4w3 and has a fair bit of social anxiety - sometimes he can appear quite confident but most of the time, especially around new people or people who intimidate him, you can tell he's very uncomfortable. 

I think @Paradigm said it best:


> All types can have social anxiety of any degree. It's just that different types tend to manifest their anxiety differently.


----------

